# Anybody bury a drip system main line?



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Does anybody have the part of the main line drip tubing buried underground? I need it to cross a section by my gate and am planning on putting it underground for about 10 feet. Do I need to do anything special or am I overthinking it?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I prefer to have the drip buried, but it never wants to stay put. They make U-shaped anchors that kind of help. If you're putting it under a walkway or driveway, I'd run it in some PVC as conduit to help keep it from getting crushed and also to
make it easier to service if ever needed.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

@BadDogPSD Yeah I was leaning towards some kind of conduit but wasn't really sure if it needed it.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Allan-00 said:


> Does anybody have the part of the main line drip tubing buried underground? I need it to cross a section by my gate and am planning on putting it underground for about 10 feet. Do I need to do anything special or am I overthinking it?


I stub up with 1/2" PVC buried, so something like |____|
2 1/2" 45's, 2 1/2" male fittings glued on both ends, then use the 1/2" female barbs on both sides. https://store.rainbird.com/xfffa050-low-profile-xf-elbow-female-adapter-17mm-x-1-2-in-fpt.html

Never have to worry about it and it's less than 5 bucks.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

@wiseowl that's a great idea


----------



## littleego (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm using drip irrigation for my 3 maples. I buried everything underground including the manifold. I have all 8 tubing held in place using garden staples and buried in about 6 inches deep.


----------

